# How many locusts should my dragon eat a day?



## kenny220888 (Dec 6, 2010)

hey guys was wondering roughly how many locusts a day my beardie should be eating? its 4-5 months old and everytime i feed him it seems that he cant get enough of them. I was just wondering what amount a beardie of this age should be eating daily. Thanks


----------



## Sammy-the-snake (Mar 13, 2011)

How long is a peice of string?

Depends on size of them, wether they are instars or black crickets ect.


----------



## lushkellyl (Mar 19, 2011)

I have two dragons and they are the same. They much prefere the locusts to the crickets so i try and keep them to a couple a day each and top them up with crickets and lots of veg. 
Hope this helps
Kelly


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

If he's getting fat feed him less, if he's getting thin feed him more.


----------



## Sammy-the-snake (Mar 13, 2011)

Carnuss said:


> If he's getting fat feed him less, if he's getting thin feed him more.


Yeah I agree, depends on the individual so experiment and see whats right for them. If there are crickets left in the viv later on you know its too much!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If he's 4-5 months then you can't really go crazy with the feeding; let him eat as much livefood as he will eat in 10 minutes. Make sure he gets his veg first if he's the kind of dragon that will go for the hoppers and leave all the salad.


----------



## StreathamReps (Sep 20, 2010)

Completely agree - at that age they are growing so fast they need lots of food!

I have three 8 week olds from the last batch, and they are eating an astonishing amount! They all have healthy rounded bellies (apart from after a poo!) and I don't stop putting locusts in until they seem like they have had enough - and even then they ask for more an hour later!

I think it's MUCH healthier to overfeed than underfeed, and I personally would recommend lots and lots of locusts! They are much easier for the babies to catch, easier to chew, easier for you to see and catch if there are some left in there, and also they don't escape into your house and breed!!!

Hope this helps.


----------

